# Bulkhead questions



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I am starting a new project and need to install a bulkhead but the space in the overflow is pretty tight. It looks like I will have to install it with the flange on the outside and the threaded part inside the overflow. Is it possible to cut the threaded part of the bulkhead (slip/slip) or will I have issues with getting the nut on? 

Also anyone use Lifeguard Aquatics Low Profile Slip Strainer and know what kind of clearance they need in front of them for the 1" version?


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

*bulkhead*

If you make a clean straight cut then yes it is possible. If you have a table saw, its easy. If not, then bring it over to my place and i'll cut it for you.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

PaulF757 said:


> If you make a clean straight cut then yes it is possible. If you have a table saw, its easy. If not, then bring it over to my place and i'll cut it for you.


I may just take you up on that offer  thanks!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Sometimes it helps if you have the nut on before you cut it. That way if the thread gets damaged a little taking the nut off helps straighten it out.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

thanks for the tip Mattituude


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Damn you matt!! That was my trick 



matti2uude said:


> Sometimes it helps if you have the nut on before you cut it. That way if the thread gets damaged a little taking the nut off helps straighten it out.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

What all those guys said. Also make sure to have 2-3 beers or glasses of wine before attempting. It will enhance your ability to cut a straight line


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> What all those guys said. Also make sure to have 2-3 beers or glasses of wine before attempting. It will enhance your ability to cut a straight line


Lol after one beer I will fall asleep and it won't get cut.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Why not just use multiple 1/2" bulkheads?


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> Why not just use multiple 1/2" bulkheads?


Because trying to cut something straight with a few beers and wine in you and using a saw with a sharp blade on it sounds way more fun.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

This forum needs a "like" button for posts!!!

Like!!!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> Why not just use multiple 1/2" bulkheads?


Hm.. Didn't consider that, but space is limited on the side of the stand where I want to drill the hole.



PaulF757 said:


> Because trying to cut something straight with a few beers and wine in you and using a saw with a sharp blade on it sounds way more fun.


LMAO...like most teachable moments in life, beer and wine makes the outcome more memorable.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I just gave the thread 5 stars. That's the same as a like, right? I like power tools, and I like beer. Only thing better than power tools and beer is power tools and tequila......

Hey Fury! That's my forte, space planning. Send us a note, we would be glad to come over and lend a hand.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Crayon said:


> I just gave the thread 5 stars. That's the same as a like, right? I like power tools, and I like beer. Only thing better than power tools and beer is power tools and tequila......
> 
> Hey Fury! That's my forte, space planning. Send us a note, we would be glad to come over and lend a hand.


Thanks for the offer Cheryl, I'll keep that in mind


----------

